# HDMI auf Displayport



## M4R4CK0 (9. August 2019)

Servus, ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einen HDMI auf Displayport Adapter oder Kabel, welches 4k 60 fps!!! übertragen sollte. Ich habe schon wie ein bekloppter in Internet gesucht und bin noch fundlos geworden... Solangsam glaube ich, dass ein solches Adapter nicht gibt... Ich frage, weil ich einen Monitor habe, der einen Displayportanschluss mit 4k 60fps hat und zusätzlich einen HDMI Anschluss mit 4k 30fps. Ich habe nur einen HDMI Ausgang mit 4k 60 hz und will den an meinen Displayport Anschluss von Monitor anschließen. Ich freue mich auf eine Rückmeldung.


----------



## Research (9. August 2019)

HDMI2.0 auf DP1.2.


----------



## JoM79 (9. August 2019)

Funktioniert nicht, geht nur anders herum.
Da hast du leider Pech gehabt.


----------



## Research (9. August 2019)

Bitte was?
HDMI- und DisplayPort-Geraete koppeln | c't Magazin
Nur scheint es dafür keine passenden Adapter (aktiv) zu geben.


----------



## fotoman (9. August 2019)

Research schrieb:


> Nur scheint es dafür keine passenden Adapter (aktiv) zu geben.


Doch gibt es. Ich bezweifele nur, dass M4R4CK0 sowas auch zahlen möchte:
https://www.lindy.de/HDMI-2-0-auf-DisplayPort-1-2-Konverter.htm?websale8=ld0101&pi=38180

Diesen scheint es in Europa nicht zu geben
https://www.amazon.com/SIIG-HDMI-DisplayPort-Converter-60Hz/dp/B07C39QBSF
genauso wie den hier:
PARTILINK

Da wäre eine triviale Dockingstation die billigere Lösung.


----------



## Research (9. August 2019)

lol, hatte bei Lindy selber geguckt, dann aber dank der tollen Suchfunktion aufgegeben.


----------



## M4R4CK0 (9. August 2019)

Erstmal danke für eure Mühe. Ich habe mir mal die Links angeschaut und muss sagen, dass das definitiv zu teuer ist. Wie würde so eine Dockingstation aussehen?  Kannst du mir eine Vorschlagen? Ich bedanke mich in Voraus.


----------



## fotoman (9. August 2019)

Nein kann ich nicht, da ich noch nicht einmal den Laptop kenne.

Bei mir steht hier eine
Lenovo X220 X230 Docking ThinkPad UltraBase 3 | Thinkstore24.de
und eine
HP UltraSlim Dockingstation 2013 HSTNN-IX10 | fuer EliteBook und ProBook | Dockingstation | Zubehoer | Notebookheaven - Gebrauchte Laptops mit Garantie

Bei etwas älteren Laptops liefert der Hersteller solche Stationen, bei neueren könnte man oft eine (universale) USB-C Dockingstation anschließen. Und da sich Käufer von Consumer-Laptops immer erst damit beschäftigen, wenn es zu spät ist, muss man dort auch 2019 noch Glück haben, wenn es für die Geräte eine Dockingstation oder wenigstens einen USB-C/Thunderbolt 3 oprt gibt, der auch noch ein DP-Signal zur Verfügung stellt.

Das muss aber alles im Handbuch Deines Laptops stehen, da bastelt jeder Hersteller bei jedem Modell wieder etwas neues. Außedem muss nicht zwingend jede universelle USB-C Dockingstation mit jedem Laptop funktionieren. U.U. steht es auch beim Test auf Notebookcheck dabei.


----------

